# MK6 GLI Karthoum Wheels and 245/40R18 Tires



## 2013GLIAutobahn (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey everyone,

So currently I have the stock Bathurst rims which as you may know are 18x7.5 ET51 wrapped with 225/40R18 tires. Last spring I bought almost brand new Michelin Pilot PS2 in size 245/40ZR18 from my brother's friend, a coworker at BMW, for an extremely good price (sub $500 for the set). Now I have had Conti DWS's for a year now and they are starting to hit the wear marks, and with summer coming soon, i have these great summer tires with no wheels. I have always been in love with the Karthoum wheels and since they are 18x8 ET50, I know they will fit the 245's but will they fit on my stock 2013 GLI Autobahn w/ Nav? I am not planning on lowering her so they will be at stock height. I know they will have a slightly higher diameter and wider stance so will this cause any rubbing issues?

All feedback is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## 2013GLIAutobahn (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is the snapshot from willtheyfit.com in case it helps:

Measurement Current New

Diameter 637.2mm 653.2mm
Circumference 2001.8mm 2052.1mm
Poke 44.3mm 51.6mm
Inset 146.3mm 151.6mm
Speedo error 0% -2.45%
Reading at 30mph 30mph 29.27mph
Reading at 60mph 60mph 58.53mph
Ride height gain 0mm 8mm
Arch gap loss 0mm 8mm


----------



## 2013GLIAutobahn (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone at all? 2 days and not one reply...


----------



## AMDBMan (May 21, 2012)

I don't mean to hijack your thread here, but I'm interested to know your impressions regarding the stock Dunlops vs the Continentals. I have a 2012 GLI and have gone through way too many bent Bathurst rims and bubbled Dunlops (the roads in the NYC/North Jersey area can get pretty bad in the winter). Fortunately I got the road hazard insurance when I bought the car, which has paid for itself probably three times over at this point. 

But I'm getting sick of taking it to the dealership twice a year to have rims fixed or replaced. It's a major inconvenience, and the insurance company that the coverage was purchased from puts the dealer through the wringer every time. So my car sits there for days. It's obnoxious. 

Anyway, back to my original point. I'm looking to go to a more forgiving tire. Quieter, smoother ride, with a slight loss in road-holding ability acceptable. I'm looking at Continentals in the "all-season grand touring" type of category. How did it feel going from stock Dunlops to the Contis?


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Karthoums will fit fine, but your speedo (and odo) will be off by a fair amount.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

GasInMyVeins said:


> Karthoums will fit fine, but your speedo (and odo) will be off by a fair amount.


:what:...

Did you not see this?:



2013GLIAutobahn said:


> Speedo error 0% -2.45%
> Reading at 30mph 30mph 29.27mph
> Reading at 60mph 60mph 58.53mph


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Are you asking me or him?


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

GasInMyVeins said:


> Are you asking me or him?


You. His speedo reading will be fine.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Close to two MPH off at 60 is enough off that most people would notice (although VW speedos read high, so this may get it right on). Plus for every 1000 miles of driving, he'll "lose" 25 miles. It's not massive, but it's worth pointing out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Those 245s on an 8-inch wheel are going to stick out ~17mm closer to the fender at their widest point, which is going to be somewhere up the sidewall. The setup is also going to be ~8mm taller.

This *could be* an issue when the suspension is being compressed; the tire will start to tuck into the fender and at ~17mm more tire poke there may be clearance problems.
The worst thing that could happen is the front tire grabs your fender when you're turning and pulls it. This has happened to me with 225/40 BFGs on 18x8 ET43 and it sucks.

That's just my thoughts on it anyway.


----------



## 2013GLIAutobahn (Jul 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Those 245s on an 8-inch wheel are going to stick out ~17mm closer to the fender at their widest point, which is going to be somewhere up the sidewall. The setup is also going to be ~8mm taller.
> 
> This *could be* an issue when the suspension is being compressed; the tire will start to tuck into the fender and at ~17mm more tire poke there may be clearance problems.
> The worst thing that could happen is the front tire grabs your fender when you're turning and pulls it. This has happened to me with 225/40 BFGs on 18x8 ET43 and it sucks.
> ...


Well I think at the current stock height, I should be okay.... I don't believe 17mm is that drastic as that's just over 2/3".


----------



## 2013GLIAutobahn (Jul 28, 2013)

AMDBMan said:


> I don't mean to hijack your thread here, but I'm interested to know your impressions regarding the stock Dunlops vs the Continentals. I have a 2012 GLI and have gone through way too many bent Bathurst rims and bubbled Dunlops (the roads in the NYC/North Jersey area can get pretty bad in the winter). Fortunately I got the road hazard insurance when I bought the car, which has paid for itself probably three times over at this point.
> 
> But I'm getting sick of taking it to the dealership twice a year to have rims fixed or replaced. It's a major inconvenience, and the insurance company that the coverage was purchased from puts the dealer through the wringer every time. So my car sits there for days. It's obnoxious.
> 
> Anyway, back to my original point. I'm looking to go to a more forgiving tire. Quieter, smoother ride, with a slight loss in road-holding ability acceptable. I'm looking at Continentals in the "all-season grand touring" type of category. How did it feel going from stock Dunlops to the Contis?


I personally love the Conti's and have had 4 pairs on 3 cars over the past 10 years. They always handle up to my standards. I always get the ExtremeContact DWS and have been happy with them usually lasting 35,000+ miles.

I just bought their new ContiWinterContact 830P with Contiseal and cannot speak enough to these performance snow tires. Have well exceeded my expectations in this awful NJ winter.

Cheers!


----------

